# Isle of wight reptile/herp group



## smurple (Mar 4, 2009)

Anyone interested in this?...I was thinking about it and setting up a website so you can all have your own section and keep it updated, etc
organise meetups on the island maybe?
if we can get enough people together, maybe we could convince livefoodsbypost to have like an open evening, like the southampton people get a fancy meetup...

just a thought  
pass this on btw!


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

smurple said:


> Anyone interested in this?...I was thinking about it and setting up a website so you can all have your own section and keep it updated, etc
> organise meetups on the island maybe?
> if we can get enough people together, maybe we could convince livefoodsbypost to have like an open evening, like the southampton people get a fancy meetup...
> 
> ...


YOU NEVER CONSOLTED ME ON THIS!
i feel totally unloved
PEOPLE IF YOU SAY YES YOU SHALL MEET THE OH SO WONDERFULL ME! :flrt:
trust me
Im worth it :whistling2:


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

Have you spoken to neil or lou about it?

Another idea is alternate hosting at our own homes, then we all get to meet each others reps etc and don't need to worry about a venue.

But yeah...if you sort something, I know a few people that will come along. :2thumb:


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

debcot1 said:


> Have you spoken to neil or lou about it?
> 
> Another idea is alternate hosting at our own homes, then we all get to meet each others reps etc and don't need to worry about a venue.
> 
> But yeah...if you sort something, I know a few people that will come along. :2thumb:


well i mean 
smruple lives at home and in a few months SHOULD we hope moving into a 3 bed house with 2 other people.... so i dunno he would have to talk to them about it  
would be nice to meet people on the island with reps :2thumb:


----------



## smurple (Mar 4, 2009)

That would be an issue for me currently
what with my stepdad having a phobia of snakes hehehe.

No I havent spoken to them yet, got to go down there today actually...Syd the beardy has got adult locusts on the menu today 

what about a name?

heres a couple i've thought of...

isle of wight/island reptile/herp group (IWRG - IWHG) what sounds better?
Wight in Cold Blood
Island Herps

i'm not much good at names though...lol


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

smurple said:


> That would be an issue for me currently
> what with my stepdad having a phobia of snakes hehehe.
> 
> No I havent spoken to them yet, got to go down there today actually...Syd the beardy has got adult locusts on the menu today
> ...


i think you should sort out a venue and people before a name :bash:
i forgive you if you pick me up from home tonight as im ill and dont wanna walk  considering im making you home made food too!:flrt:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

hmmmmmmmm let me know how you get on with this. There are quite a few keepers so maybe each others houses would be a bit hectic but if you can find somewhere that is willing i know a few snakey, bearded dragon, tort and spider people:no1:


----------



## smurple (Mar 4, 2009)

True...
thats not something i'm that great at! 

any thoughts on a venue?


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

TEENY said:


> hmmmmmmmm let me know how you get on with this. There are quite a few keepers so maybe each others houses would be a bit hectic but if you can find somewhere that is willing i know a few snakey, bearded dragon, tort and spider people:no1:


youll be first on my list! aslong as you bring a spider :2thumb:
smurple hates them! and i want to handle one! 

i havent lived here long so i dont know anywhere
people have any ideas?:flrt:


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

Theres a whole load of different community centres that only charge £8 or something an hour. Somewhere communal that doesnt mind animals coming in. How about one of the prison clubs?


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

I was just about to suggest Camphill prison officers club ??? I dunno how much they charge or the rules on animals tho. Or what about one of the church halls ???


I will bring a spid if you like but the biggies are in premoult so they will not appreciate being poked about. My little curly is always up for a mooch tho:lol2:


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

TEENY said:


> I was just about to suggest Camphill prison officers club ??? I dunno how much they charge or the rules on animals tho. Or what about one of the church halls ???
> 
> 
> I will bring a spid if you like but the biggies are in premoult so they will not appreciate being poked about. My little curly is always up for a mooch tho:lol2:


woot!
 me and jack will have a think tonight and talk to some people 
you have a mexican red knee dont you?
i wanna get me one of them some point!:notworthy:


----------



## smurple (Mar 4, 2009)

yeah, or the riverside center...
hmmmm...
I thought the website could also compile a list of all the breeders on the island and a reptile S.O.S, for example if they have extreme problems they can ask for help, general advice...

I just know that as an islander we're not really very well served by current reptile shops/pet shops (with a few exceptions - Neil and Lou at LFBP). 
there are a few places I have been that are quite depressing to walk into...


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

smurple said:


> yeah, or the riverside center...
> hmmmm...
> I thought the website could also compile a list of all the breeders on the island and a reptile S.O.S, for example if they have extreme problems they can ask for help, general advice...
> 
> ...


your telling me.... 
Considering how many there is on the island i thought they would have been better... 
im not naming names at all because im not like that but me and smurple know who they are and where... 
one of witch had discusting conditions and broke parcticly every health and safty, also food hygine rule in the book!
now i think it might be a good idea to get all us together as a socail thing and also maby there are better places on the island we havent found yet 
plus who could say no to seeing shexi spiders :mf_dribble:


----------



## DRACSAT (Apr 13, 2008)

about time some one did thie over here. keep us updated


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

beguana said:


> woot!
> me and jack will have a think tonight and talk to some people
> you have a mexican red knee dont you?
> i wanna get me one of them some point!:notworthy:


Yup i do my Smithi is a gem:flrt::flrt:

Don't get too excited about the spid. I may get there and it will refuse to come out:lol2::lol2:


----------



## smurple (Mar 4, 2009)

Spoke to Lou at LFBP yesterday, sounds promising!
will keep you guys posted.
even if the meetups take longer than expected, I would still like to get some sort of web community up and running. (no more photobucket and flickr needed).

I have a few things I need to sort out at the moment, but once they are done I will get started on putting something together.
the name can be decided later.

Good to hear there is plenty of interest.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

You can use the front half of the large reptile room once a month early evening if you want to for free, its got pet food in it at the moment but we can convert it into a classroom at the drop of a hat for when we have school groups in ( for photos see this old thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/hobb...otographic-evidence-uncovered-what-money.html )


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

pink said:


> You can use the front half of the large reptile room once a month early evening if you want to for free, its got pet food in it at the moment but we can convert it into a classroom at the drop of a hat for when we have school groups in ( for photos see this old thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/hobb...otographic-evidence-uncovered-what-money.html )


Wow...cheers guys!!

Lets hope we can sort it out soon : victory:


----------



## smurple (Mar 4, 2009)

http://www.jack-sacre.co.uk/mangaeyes/IEG/IEG-black.png
http://www.jack-sacre.co.uk/mangaeyes/IEG/IEG-White.png

here's something i've knocked together, not fantastic.

constructive criticism?


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

smurple said:


> http://www.jack-sacre.co.uk/mangaeyes/IEG/IEG-black.png
> http://www.jack-sacre.co.uk/mangaeyes/IEG/IEG-White.png
> 
> here's something i've knocked together, not fantastic.
> ...


Pretty good...personally I think it should be I.O.W or Isle of Wight as there are more than one Island in the uk. Maybe society instead of group, sounds more official. Just my opinions! :2thumb:


----------



## smurple (Mar 4, 2009)

Okay, left my original layered files at work - will have a look at it on tuesday!

The name is just a placeholder really until we come up with something better


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

Cool idea, smurple! You can count me in too! Read about this on the LFBP forum too and just stumbled aross it on here! It would be great to meet with other owners.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

pink said:


> You can use the front half of the large reptile room once a month early evening if you want to for free, its got pet food in it at the moment but we can convert it into a classroom at the drop of a hat for when we have school groups in ( for photos see this old thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/hobb...otographic-evidence-uncovered-what-money.html )


Thats a great idea. Will we be able to purchase items while on the premises too ????



smurple said:


> http://www.jack-sacre.co.uk/mangaeyes/IEG/IEG-black.png
> http://www.jack-sacre.co.uk/mangaeyes/IEG/IEG-White.png
> 
> here's something i've knocked together, not fantastic.
> ...


Great looking logo. Would look good on a t-shirt if this goes far too:no1:


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

TEENY said:


> Thats a great idea. Will we be able to purchase items while on the premises too ????


Spend as much money as you like


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

pink said:


> Spend as much money as you like


Good good, i have benn to other places that will not trade once shop is shut.


----------



## smurple (Mar 4, 2009)

Cool beans 
i'll start putting something together this week, can you start putting suggestions on this thread of things you would like the site to do for you/the community?
go wild with suggestions and i'll tell you if its possible or not 
chaaars!: victory:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

smurple said:


> Cool beans
> i'll start putting something together this week, can you start putting suggestions on this thread of things you would like the site to do for you/the community?
> go wild with suggestions and i'll tell you if its possible or not
> chaaars!: victory:


You can get us all free snakies if you like:no1::no1::lol2:

In all seriousness i cannot see this being a problem to keep running as long as you advertise it well. If you can get a diff town to meet in each meeting that would be better for the ones that do not drive etc.


----------



## smurple (Mar 4, 2009)

Well whilst I'd like this to happen, I think things like this should be decided between the group - What I'm trying to say is, I dont want to be solely in charge 

...but ooooh, free snakies!!! :notworthy:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

I would love to help but i cannot sort out my breakfast without help some days so i would be usefless for this lol


----------



## smurple (Mar 4, 2009)

haha, fair enough!

by the way, would a classifieds section be useful on the site?


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes i would have thought it would be a great idea as there seems to be a lot of rep related stuff on Wightbay atm.


----------



## smurple (Mar 4, 2009)

FYI (lol always wanted to say that)
Island Exotics Group - Island Exotics Group

its work in progress, but keep an eye on it..thats about 2hours work.
: victory:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Looking good so far. I have just joined so there are now 3 members:2thumb:


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

The site looks pretty cool, I've registered now!! :2thumb:


----------



## smurple (Mar 4, 2009)

New features are now available - login to you account and access the User CP to see a list of latest changes!
:no1:


----------



## smurple (Mar 4, 2009)

right...when does everyone want to meet up? i'm thinking some time in may...perhaps the Thursday 7th?...its the day after my birthday...hehehe 

sound okay to everyone?


----------



## smurple (Mar 4, 2009)

classifieds is up


----------



## smurple (Mar 4, 2009)

Just to let you know the site is currently down whilst the new domain propogates - this can sometimes take up to 48hours.

The new address for the site will be www.ioweg.co.uk

Please update you bookmarks


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

Has anyone got me any caresheets yet? 
We have like 2-3 at the moment on there  i had a few people say they would draw some up!
hope everyones ok :2thumb:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Pinch some off here just say where you got them from:2thumb:


----------



## ShaunIOW (Aug 25, 2010)

Did this ever start up? I tried the links in the thread but they're all dead.


----------



## chazzyp (Nov 17, 2010)

ShaunIOW said:


> Did this ever start up? I tried the links in the thread but they're all dead.


i was wondering the same thing would b good to no:2thumb:


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Nothing ever came of it but there is a facebook group Isle of wight reptile keepers


----------

